# Necesito sugerencia para capacímetro casero



## foso (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola, me estoy diseñando un capacímetro que pueda medir capacitores electrolíticos y no electrolíticos. El circuito se plantea en el archivo adjunto. 

La duda mia es como hago para que los capacitores arranquen con tensión cero. También me gustaría escuchar alguna otra crítica al circuito. 

Bueno sin mas, saludos


----------



## Christian B (Jun 23, 2009)

Buenas tardes, te adjunto el circuito de un capacímetro muy fácil y que me dio muy buenos resultados.
El circuito genera una un tono audible que deja de escuchase cuando el circuito está equilibrado.
Si el cap desconocido es de 10nF dejará de sonar en la escala de 10nF en el punto 1 del potenciómetro.
Si el cap desconocido es de 22nF dejará de sonar en la escala de 10nF en un punto entre el 1 y el 3 del potenciómetro.
Se usa con un auricular común.

Perdón, se puede alimentar con 9 v de una batería


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 23, 2009)

Que transistores son?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 23, 2009)

los normales.. 2n222 o BC548


----------



## Christian B (Jun 24, 2009)

Si, el mío como dice Chico3001 tiene BC 548 en los tres casos y le le hice una marca en 2 , 5 , 0,2 y 0,5 que son los valores más comunes ( 2,2 y 4,7).
Lo que nunca probé y si tenés ganas y tiempo; es hacerlo para medir bobinas o inductacias con inductores patrones ( no sé comercialmente qué valores se consiguen, o si habría que fabricarlos.)


----------



## Christian B (Sep 4, 2009)

Adjunto una modificación con la alimentación.
Se puede usar una batería de 9V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2009)

Otra posibilidad es incluir el capacitor desconocido en el lazo de un oscilador (Por ejemplo un 555), la salida de este la mandas a otro 555 configurado como monoestable, la salida de este la aplicas mediante un diodo a un capacitor y mides la tensión sobre este, la tensión es proporcional al valor del capacitor.
Si posees un multímetro con capacidad de medir frecuencia, te evitas el segundo 555, mides la frecuencia de la oscilación y calculas que valor de capacitor te daría "esa" frecuencia


----------



## ElCuirio (Sep 6, 2009)

foso dijo:


> Hola, me estoy diseñando un capacímetro que pueda medir capacitores electrolíticos y no electrolíticos. El circuito se plantea en el archivo adjunto.
> 
> La duda mia es como hago para que los capacitores arranquen con tensión cero. También me gustaría escuchar alguna otra crítica al circuito.




Hola, te sugiero que uses un monoestable cuyo capacitor es el CX, este circuito a su vez es activado por un astable cuya razón de repetición de pulso se encuentre dentro del rango para CX.
Mejor te envío un esquemático para hacerme entender mejor.

Saludos...

P.D. Me pareció muy interesante la forma en que planteas los diseños.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 6, 2009)

Algo facil y sencillo, es poner un 555  de forma que el capacitor a medir sea el del 555, y luego cuentas la frecuencia para saber la capacidad


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 8, 2009)

foso dijo:


> Hola, me estoy diseñando un capacímetro que pueda medir capacitores electrolíticos y no electrolíticos. El circuito se plantea en el archivo adjunto.
> 
> La duda mia es como hago para que los capacitores arranquen con tensión cero. También me gustaría escuchar alguna otra crítica al circuito.
> 
> Bueno sin mas, saludos


 
Hola

Tal vez ya este resuelta la duda de cómo los capacitores Cx, Cp arranquen con tensión cero.

De cualquier modo espero esta idea sirva:

Solo hay que conectar unos JFet en paralelo con cada uno de los capacitores, los Gates de estos JFet los puedes controlar por un 555.


Aunque hay otros circuitos más sencillos el que se ve en el PDF me parece bueno como para estudiarlo. Además me gustaría saber como es el circuito del detector

Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## tecniloco80 (Sep 27, 2009)

hola 
miren este enlace http://www.electronica2000.com/instrumentos/capacim.htm

yo lo queria armar pero al final dice esto 
"no han sido probados, el buen funcionamiento o no de los mismos, es responsabilidad del ensamblador."


----------



## PEBE (Feb 20, 2010)

aunque electronica2000 la considero una fuente confiable


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yo lo que veo con referencia al esquema a simple vista es que, para hacer el muestreo y suponiendo que U5 sea un 4066 o similar, tenés que ponerle un buffer entre la tensión a muestrear y pF con capacidad de cargar instantáneamente (o casi) a dicho condensador.
No sé si es el mejor método para medir un capacitor pero seguramente debe funcionar


----------



## plarenas (Abr 3, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra posibilidad es incluir el capacitor desconocido en el lazo de un oscilador (Por ejemplo un 555), la salida de este la mandas a otro 555 configurado como monoestable, la salida de este la aplicas mediante un diodo a un capacitor y mides la tensión sobre este, la tensión es proporcional al valor del capacitor.
> Si posees un multímetro con capacidad de medir frecuencia, te evitas el segundo 555, mides la frecuencia de la oscilación y calculas que valor de capacitor te daría "esa" frecuencia



hola Fogonazo, perdón si revivo un post antiguo, pero ando buscando medir un la capacidad pero de condensadores muy pequeños del orden de los nF, se me ocurrió hacer algo como lo que mencionas, lo que hice fue poner el condensador reemplazando el del 555, pero la diferencia de frecuencia era muy poca (unas fracciones) entre un condensador y otro, con tu experiencia me podrías ayudar a solucionar este inconveniente?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra posibilidad es incluir el capacitor desconocido en el lazo de un oscilador (Por ejemplo un 555), la salida de este la mandas a otro 555 configurado como monoestable, la salida de este la aplicas mediante un diodo a un capacitor y mides la tensión sobre este, la tensión es proporcional al valor del capacitor.
> Si posees un multímetro con capacidad de medir frecuencia, te evitas el segundo 555, mides la frecuencia de la oscilación y calculas que valor de capacitor te daría "esa" frecuencia



hola Fogonazo, perdón si revivo un post antiguo, pero ando buscando medir un la capacidad pero de condensadores muy pequeños del orden de los nF, se me ocurrió hacer algo como lo que mencionas, lo que hice fue poner el condensador reemplazando el del 555, pero la diferencia de frecuencia era muy poca (unas fracciones) entre un condensador y otro, con tu experiencia me podrías ayudar a solucionar este inconveniente?


----------



## walter leonardo (Abr 4, 2015)

Bueno revivo el tema. Estoy armando un capacimetro con dos 555, el primero como oscilador y el segundo como un convertidor de frecuencia a tension.
Eh aqui el problema es que en la simulacion de proteus no me sale bien y no estoy seguro de que voy por buen camino.
Necesito una ayudita a ver si lo puedo terminar y que funcione correctamente.
En el .rar esta la imagen del circuito y tambien el archivo de simulacion para proteus.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra posibilidad es incluir el capacitor desconocido en el lazo de un oscilador (Por ejemplo un 555), la salida de este la mandas a otro 555 configurado como monoestable, la salida de este la aplicas mediante un diodo a un capacitor y mides la tensión sobre este, la tensión es proporcional al valor del capacitor.
> Si posees un multímetro con capacidad de medir frecuencia, te evitas el segundo 555, mides la frecuencia de la oscilación y calculas que valor de capacitor te daría "esa" frecuencia



La ultima parte no te entendi como hacerlo. Si puedes explicarlo mejor.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 4, 2015)

Esto de revivir viejas glorias me ha llegado al alma.
Hace unos días surge la duda con los _mentados_ condensadores electrolíticos de la fuente conmutada de una TV. ¿Cómo resolver el problema de saber la capacidad en uF si mi tester solo llega a unos pocos cientos?
La solución... como siempre, de la chatarra (reciclaje en términos modernos) Un transformador un diodo y una resistencia (no olvidemos el voltímetro) 
Por comparación manual se solucionó el tema (comparación manual =Termino empleado para definir CHAPUZA)
Le realicé unas fotos y en http://bactering.blogspot.com.es/2015/06/el-trabajar-con-buena-herramienta.html lo podeis ver. (que vergüenza) 
Pero funciona.
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2015)

Hay varios métodos. Por ejemplo hacer un oscilador con un simple 555 y medir la frecuencia, como el valor de la R ll sabes porque la has puesto tu, despejas C.
Pero eso no vale para cualquier C, si es muy grande no irá .

Otra cargar el condensador con una R conocida, y medir la constante de carga y de ahí C


----------



## walter leonardo (Jul 9, 2015)

Estoy diseñando este capacimetro asta 1000uf.
La primera etapa es un oscilador de 1khz y funciona, la segunda etapa un buffer mas regulador de tension asta 1voltio que equivale a 1000uf. La tercera etapa es la que no logro funcionar para que el capacitor que ingrese sea equivalente a la tension de salida.
Osea 1000uf=1voltio y 470uf=470milivoltio , etc.

R1yR2=4.7k
R3=3.9k
R4=22k
R5=10k
R6=22k
R7=1k
R8=1M
IC=NE5532
C1yC2=33n
D1yD2=1N4148
La fuente de alimentacion que uso es un 78L05 y un icl7660 para obtener una fuente simetrica de ±5 voltios.

Que es lo que estoy haciendo mal que no me funciona?

Edito: Si funciona bien. Media en tension continua y tenia que medir en alterna.
Pero no lo veo muy estable.
Alguna sugerencia para mejorarlo?


----------



## Alkotan (Jul 11, 2015)

Lo primero que tienes que hacer es revisar la ortografía de tu escrito.

No es lo mismo *H*asta que _asta_ (el asta es donde se iza la Bandera, los toros tienen dos astas).

_osea_ significa "de hueso" en este caso lo correcto sería _o sea_

Intenta poner alguna coma, todo estará más claro.

Intenta poner los acentos... tensión, alimentación, simétrica. más, tenía, Medía

En cuanto a tu diseño.

Intenta explicar brevemente como tiene que funcionar

Buenos días


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 21, 2016)

Aquí pongo la fuente donde se encuentra el circuito y  el autor explica bien como es su funcionamiento.

Fuente: http://electronica.yoreparo.com/ele...bador-de-condensadores-ceramicos-t194094.html

Me gustaría mejorar su estabilidad de medida y transformar su salida a tensión lineal, pero nose como hacerlo.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola, te dejo el esquema del multímetro DT9205A (me ha sido muy útil para reparar mi tester). Este tester implementa un capacimetro que usa el mismo principio y no es mucho más difícil que el tuyo. Fíjate que la salida F va hacia la entrada AC del convertidor AC/DC que  también está implementado muy simple con sólo un operacional (si no encuentras el LM324 puedes usar LM358 por parejas).


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2016)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Aquí pongo la fuente donde se encuentra el circuito y  el autor explica bien como es su funcionamiento.
> 
> Fuente: http://electronica.yoreparo.com/ele...bador-de-condensadores-ceramicos-t194094.html
> 
> Me gustaría mejorar su estabilidad de medida y transformar su salida a tensión lineal, pero nose como hacerlo.



Para ver las imágenes del link hay que registrarse 

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2016)

¿Y por que no haces un conversor a frecuencia y pones el polímetro en frecuencia?
La forma mas fácil es el famoso 555, en modo astable al que se le "pincha" el condensador a probar, como es conocida su relación RC con f, solo hay que seleccionar habilmente R para que tengas lectura directa.


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 21, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Hola, te dejo el esquema del multímetro DT9205A (me ha sido muy útil para reparar mi tester). Este tester implementa un capacimetro que usa el mismo principio y no es mucho más difícil que el tuyo. Fíjate que la salida F va hacia la entrada AC del convertidor AC/DC que  también está implementado muy simple con sólo un operacional (si no encuentras el LM324 puedes usar LM358 por parejas).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141484



Muy buen diagrama y facil de entender, conparado con otros que vi, me mareaba y con este esta claro la parte del capacimetro. 

Osea que a cualquier tester que tenga para medir capacidad asta 20uF puedo agregarle una resistencia en la llave selectora y aumentar asta 200uF?

Lo que si noto del circuito es que tiene resistencias de valores que no se pueden conseguir, así que no creo que sea sencillo construirlo al circuito completo, pero si a la parte AC a DC converter.

La última etapa del capacimetro, osea en donde esta la salida F y antes de la entrada AC, que tipo de filtro es?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Para ver las imágenes del link hay que registrarse
> 
> Lee esto:
> *¿ Como subir imágenes ?*



Las imágenes las puse en mensajes anteriores.



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y por que no haces un conversor a frecuencia y pones el polímetro en frecuencia?
> La forma mas fácil es el famoso 555, en modo astable al que se le "pincha" el condensador a probar, como es conocida su relación RC con f, solo hay que seleccionar habilmente R para que tengas lectura directa.



Eso ise primero, pero mi multimetro mide frecuencias desde 10hz asta 20Khz por lo tanto solo puedo medir capacitores asta 100uF y no asta 1000uF.

Y también me gusta mucho experimentar con circuitos diferentes e ir probando como funcionan y de paso voy aprendiendo mas.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 21, 2016)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Osea que a cualquier tester que tenga para medir capacidad asta 20uF puedo agregarle una resistencia en la llave selectora y aumentar asta 200uF?



En principio si utiliza el mismo funcionamiento si, incluso más, pero para valores muy grandes es posible que el resultado no sea muy preciso por los límites de los operacionales, pero con un lm358 se puede llegar hasta 200uF usando este sistema.



walter leonardo dijo:


> Lo que si noto del circuito es que tiene resistencias de valores que no se pueden conseguir, así que no creo que sea sencillo construirlo al circuito completo, pero si a la parte AC a DC converter.



Por internet se pueden conseguir todos los valores del esquema, ahora bien, si quieres reconstruir el capacimetro con los valores del esquema fácilmente, y tienes acceso a valores comunes de resistencias del 1% de tolerancia, es muy fácil sustituir las resistencias por combinaciones de dos resistencias comunes en serie. Te pongo los valores de las R del capacimetro como suma de 2 resistencias en serie (los valores no comunes):


```
39.2K = 39K + 220 Ohm
6.2K = 4.7K + 1.5K
11K = 10K + 1K
13K = 12K + 1K
2K = 1K + 1K
76.8K = 75K + 1.8K (si no se consigue una de 75K, dos de 150K en paralelo)
160K = 150K + 10K
90x = 68x + 22x
```

De todas formas esos valores tienen su sentido cuando parte del circuito se va a reutilizar para otras funciones, pero si el circuito es autónomo, los valores pueden variar algo ya que el error de los valores se corrije en el ajuste.



walter leonardo dijo:


> La última etapa del capacimetro, o sea en donde esta la salida F y antes de la entrada AC, que tipo de filtro es?



Es un filtro pasabanda. El subcircuito de conversión de AC/DC no sólo se usa para el frecuencimetro sino también para las medidas de voltaje y corriente en AC del tester, por lo que se calibra para el valor eficaz de una senoidal. Eso implica que del capacimetro debe de salir una senoidal lo más pura posible para que el convertidor funcione como debe. Pero el oscilador, aunque tiene valores bastante ajustados, la forma de salida es de una senoidal recortada, esto no afecta al funcionamiento del diferenciador proporcional, pero si que afecta al convertidor AC/DC porque esta calibrado para otras medidas además de capacidades. Pero para un capacimetro autónomo dicho filtro se puede sustituir por un condensador que bloquee la componente en continua y ya está. Luego se ajusta en el convertidor AC/DC.

Por cierto, si con un conmutador intercambias las posiciones de los contactos de medida de los condensadores con las resistencias de los puntos E - D, puedes medir inductancias directamente en pantalla sin necesidad de calibrar.


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 22, 2016)

Bueno probe con 2 convertidores de AC a DC, el primero con dos condensadores de 100nF mas dos diodos 1n4148 como se indica en la imagen y funciono bien.



El segundo lo *hice* con una etapa del operacional NE5532 enves del 741, y sus componentes que aparecen en la imagen. Funciono bien también pero mas estable en la medida y sin interferencias al acercar mis manos al circuito. El método anterior si acercaba las manos o mi cuerpo variaba la medida, pero creo que eso se corrige poniendo el circuito en una cajita metalica.



Lo de intercambiar ficha de medida con las resistencias para medir inductancias no me funciono.

Nose si habré entendido bien como hacerlo o que paso.



Y elegi el NE5532 por ser mejor que el LM358 asi pueda medir asta 1000uF sin problemas.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 23, 2016)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Lo de intercambiar ficha de medida con las resistencias para medir inductancias no me funciono.
> 
> Nose si habré entendido bien como hacerlo o que pasó.



Culpa mía de no explicarlo detalladamente. Cuando dije que tendrías lectura directa sin calibración (o mejor dicho, con la calibración que hiciste para medir condensadores) me refería a si usabas la escala de resistencias del esquema que viste en el tester. Esta escala te permite seleccionar valores de resistencias de 10,100,1K,10K,100K,1M, etc. Sin tener en cuenta el factor de escala, todas esas resistencias tienen valor de 1. El circuito que da un voltaje proporcional con respecto a la capacidad o a la inductancia es un diferenciador, con la salvedad de que en el diferenciador capacitivo el valor absoluto del voltage de salida es Vo= R*C, y en el diferenciador inductivo es Vo= L/R. Si haces R=1, entonces 1*C = L/1, pero si haces R=1,5 pues esta claro que 1,5*C<>L/1,5 de ahi que no te funcione. Ademas hay que tener en cuenta dos cosas: 

- La lectura 0, al reves de con el capacimetro, se hace con las puntas cortocircuitadas (esto es como en todos los inductometros).
- La escala va en orden inverso, es decir, la escala que sirve para medir condensadores de poco valor mide inductores grandes, y viceversa.

Teniendo en cuenta estas 2 cosas, cambiando las resistencias por 1K y 1M, y ajustando el capacimetro para que de lecturas correctas de condensadores, debe de dar lecturas directas de inductores solo cambiando las fichas como dije antes y como has dibujado en el esquema.


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 23, 2016)

> Éste circuito (bueno, realmente uno parecido) lo diseñé en su día y lo probé con buenos
> resultados llegando a testear perfectamente condensadores de pocos picofaradios.
> Adjunto el esquema del circuito testeador de condensadores y bobinas que me monté en su día. Funciona bastante bien para lo simple que es.
> U1=U2=NE5532
> ...



Bueno esto es lo que dice el autor del circuito.
Lo que no entiendo es porque uso resistencias de 1.5K y 1.5M. Yo también pense en usar las de 1K y 1M pero la calibración se hace mas difícil asi. 
Ya logré que mida inductancias con los dos tipos de resistencias, las de 1 y las de 1.5, algo habré conectado mal antes por eso no me funcionaba. Tuve mejor resultado haciendo con las de 1.5 por su mejor calibración y la formula en inductancia ya seria integradora y así, R/Lx, no Lx/R. Para la capacidad es diferenciadora Cx.R.

También probé con el esquema que dibujé y no mide directamente la inductancia, da valores muy distintos. Y los probé con los 2 tipos de resistencias, las de 1 y 1.5.


----------

